# Follicle reduction*



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Please has anyone ever had follicle reduction ? Did it help, did it hurt?

Just been for my scan and I have 1x17, 2x16 and 6x12, which is too many for IUI, so after the bloods are done, Dr will look at them and they'll call me with maybe one of 3 options (depends on my hormones), cancelling   , follicle reduction    or converting to IVF   . 

I guess it depends on my hormone results but wanted to be forwarned in case I have to make decision on the spot this afternoon.

ANy thoughts or experiences?

Thanks

ZP


----------



## pombal (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi ZP,

Sorry can't help much as I've never had a follicle reduction. I did have a cancelled cycle due to too many follies.
I have since gone on to get my BFP with IUI. I also have endo + polyps, so please if they do cancel hang in there  

Fingers crossed for you

Pombal x


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Pombal

Decided to go with the reduction, seems like the sensible option.....

So we'll see what happens.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck Zp!!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

good luck, let us know what happens, ive had ohss a few times and end up cancelling my iui and im on bedrest for 2 weeks as i was never sure what follicle reduction was like, is it a bit like egg collection?is it surgery or iv sedation etc?


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Thought I'd let you know how I got on - as far as I can tell its like EC but they leave the biggest 2 follicles behind.

Went to the clinic for 10am, dh disapeared to do his bit  . Then we had to wait for an hour for it to be processed. They gave me some sedation which made me a bit woozy and some paracetamol for the pain. Then a local anasthetic was injected in the vigina wall before inserting a needle through the vigina wall and aspirating the 4 extra follicles. It hurt when he injected the anasthetic and a bit when he passed through the wall but nothing too bad. They all had eggs in which is a good sign for the 2 biggest ones he left behind and makes me even more sure we made the right decision as 6 eggs sounds too risky to me. Next he injected the sperm and then it was back to our little room for a lie down. Was given a cup of tea (and a bourbon biscuit) and then dh drove me home.

Been sleeping all afternoon, and am a little sore, period type pains. Not sure I'm feeling anything apart from tired just now.

So that's it, just have to wait now......


----------

